# Painting classes in Alaska.



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Just wondering. I see all kinds of Painting class retreats around the country, and I sure see a few up here in Alaska. What would be your thoughts on a painting class at my shop in Alaska for CNC models?

I could set it up in the middle of the peak silver salmon season, so fishing in the morning, carving and painting in the afternoons. 

3 day class. I would provide:

a pre-carved and prepped CNC carving for each day. (Generally when I teach flat canvas painting I want all the folks working through the exact same piece. 

than maybe have a Bring your own carving that we could have as a free for all guided "Scott Helps" painting session. 

All the paint supplies. 

Lunch.


you can check out a few of my painting videos on My FB page Willow Creek Gallery, or one of two on CNC tips and Tricks.

and at least two fishing trips. Shop is on stocked lake, but the salmon river boat launch is just 6 miles from the shop. 

We could work through my process for painting wild life pieces. 

There are tons of B&B's in the area. So you could bring a spouse. 

My costs for Paint, supplies and carved pieces could be kept under $250 per person. The real expense would be travel to Alaska and a place to Stay. 

For some of you this could be a tax deduction. 


John keeps threatening to come up. I just saw another painting class pop up on my feed, and I am setting up several canvas painting classes for the summer. So thought of your Characters.


Thoughts??


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

There’s now way I could do that financially, and I don't own, nor have I ever used a CNC machine, BUT I’m gonna buy a lottery ticket with the express hope of winning so I could be a customer! Be well worth the price just to meet you and John, and hold a fishing rod. Alaska is on my bucket list. During WWII my grandfather tried to enlist, but he had 3 kids so they wouldn’t let him in. He asked what he could do to help, they said they needed help building a highway. He quit his job, and went up to Alaska, and helped build the Al-Can highway. I’ve wanted to see Alaska ever since. If I can get the picture to load, it’s of my grandfather standing in front of a trading post, in Alaska.


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

Apparently the trading post is in the Yukon, in Canada.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Whats for Lunch? Salmon burgers? Yummy LOL
Herb


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

artman60 said:


> There’s now way I could do that financially, and I don't own, nor have I ever used a CNC machine, BUT I’m gonna buy a lottery ticket with the express hope of winning so I could be a customer! Be well worth the price just to meet you and John, and hold a fishing rod. Alaska is on my bucket list. During WWII my grandfather tried to enlist, but he had 3 kids so they wouldn’t let him in. He asked what he could do to help, they said they needed help building a highway. He quit his job, and went up to Alaska, and helped build the Al-Can highway. I’ve wanted to see Alaska ever since. If I can get the picture to load, it’s of my grandfather standing in front of a trading post, in Alaska.


Epic story. and free coffee and sitting in the boat telling stories is always free if you make it up here.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

That is a great opportunity for a wonderful experience for someone. I wish you great success organizing it. I think it is very generous of you to share your great talents with others, you do such beautiful work.
Herb


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

What the Hell, I don't do CNC, never will do CNC, so if I ever get to Alaska, I won't be attending; but if you can do it, I say go for it. Usually not a bad thing, passing along knowledge - unless you're a bank robber or something.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

When's salmon season??????

Wife and kids think I should try and pull it off. Got me thinking.

Fishing in the morning.
Shop in the afternoon.
Beer in the evening??

Hmmmmmmm


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> That is a great opportunity for a wonderful experience for someone. I wish you great success organizing it. I think it is very generous of you to share your great talents with others, you do such beautiful work.
> Herb


I also think it would be a great experience, especially for someone like me who’s never traveled very far . 
My nick name used to be Bubble Boy ,cause everyone thought I lived in a bubble lol .

Would be nice to say I actually visited Alaska once, and it makes it that much better knowing someone when you get there. 

Guess I should have renewed my passport :|


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> When's salmon season??????
> 
> Wife and kids think I should try and pull it off. Got me thinking.
> 
> ...


I think you should, if you could.


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

Well Scott, you kinda started something here, that I shoulda thunk to do, years ago. I took a close look at the picture, it had Nisutlin Trading Post on the building. I googled it, and they are still they’re. Not the building my Grandpa was standing in front of, but it a general store, motel, restaurant on the Alaska Highway, in Yukon Canada. It’s a 3,737 mile trip from our home in Massachusetts. I’ma gonna have to look and see how much further to your place. Seeing as how Alaska is our largest state, it might only be the halfway point LOL. You have ignited some learning of family history. Thank you.


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

Scott, I did me some more research, you are about 819 miles from Nisutlin Trading Post. So iff’n I ever get to Nisutlin, I shall have to go the distance and say hi to you.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Scottart said:


> Epic story. and free coffee and sitting in the boat telling stories is always free if you make it up here.


I can afford the free coffee and sitting in the boat telling stories, but that would be a great trip.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Thank you Scott for a very generous offer. A trip to Alaska is on my bucket list for sure, but I would need to spend more than a few days there to make it worthwhile and I just can't make it work this year. I would really like to see you present at the Vectric forum in CO this fall.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ever think of offering an "paid online subscription" package? 
Create custom CNC files that can be uploaded across multiple formats
Perhaps develop a ser8es for the beginner/intermediate/advance student.... etc.
Would open alot of doors and opportunities that otherwise might not be there right now. 
Promote the hands-on classes on the site......


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Oh if only I could afford it I would be signing up.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent program and reasonable if it fits one’s interest. For now I have to just be an interested observer and perhaps one day i’ll at least stop by for a coffee.

Enjoy.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Why not facetime? Everyone has an iPhone dont yas? I mean who doesnt.
Sorry, dont have one so not sure if you can do a video conference call.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

UglySign said:


> Why not facetime? Everyone has an iPhone dont yas? I mean who doesnt.
> Sorry, dont have one so not sure if you can do a video conference call.


interesting ideas floating around

I am working on some Painting and model building Utube content... but not in the near future.


----------



## Gary Wiant (Jun 7, 2017)

No everyone does not have I-phones I'd say about half would have Androids . 

I'd love to come up but the wife wants to vacation in Alaska as well and if id leave her home it wouldnt be pretty


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Business trip, Gary. Have to go!!

Or, plan your trip and just allow a few free afternoons at Scott's place. He says there's a lot of B&B's close, and he knows most of the owners since they all have his signs in the front.

2 birds with one stone.

FWIW - mine says just go and have a good time. Probably glad to get rid of me for a few days since I'm around all the time since I retired.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Ok Scott, here's my 2 cents...
Alaska is beautiful but not many people are gonna actually make that trip. 
The wood whisperer is a talented woodworker but an amazing businessman!! People are just throwing money at him and I can see lots of people being interested in learning from you too. Even non-cnc people, painting classes are huge (Bob Ross) https://thewoodwhispererguild.com
Good luck and remember me when you get really rich!! 🙂


----------



## Gary Wiant (Jun 7, 2017)

Scott, what would the dates be for the painting class if you would have it?

Thanks
Gary


----------



## Gary Wiant (Jun 7, 2017)

Also what part of Alaska are you in?


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I would like to come to your painting class. I was in Anchorage once. It was dark when I got there, dark all the next day, and dark the day after when I left. The temperature never went above -10 F during my stay and my toes were still numb three days after I left. I think an art class in Alaska would be great, if you have it in the Summertime and if you cover all my costs, including travel. I live in North Carolina.

Charley


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeez,

He's going to provide the painting stuff and fishing poles. That's not enough??


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

UglySign said:


> Why not facetime? Everyone has an iPhone dont yas? I mean who doesnt.
> Sorry, dont have one so not sure if you can do a video conference call.


Yep, I need to get better at Face time. maybe I can experiment on you folks with a couple of painting "how to shows."

Watch for a post on that.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Pro4824 said:


> Ok Scott, here's my 2 cents...
> Alaska is beautiful but not many people are gonna actually make that trip.
> The wood whisperer is a talented woodworker but an amazing businessman!! People are just throwing money at him and I can see lots of people being interested in learning from you too. Even non-cnc people, painting classes are huge (Bob Ross) https://thewoodwhispererguild.com
> Good luck and remember me when you get really rich!! 🙂


ok I am looking for marketing wizard on the team … I think you may be the guy. and yep, I could not afford to go. If one of you all offered a cool class in florida.. I would be dying but watching from home...

But for those who want to make the bucket list trip.. here stands a dude ready to create a tax deductible event to serve your vacation and business training needs.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Gary

I am in Willow, Alaska. about 70 miles north of Anchorage, 32 miles north of the closest McDonalds and 145 miles south on the Parks Hiway from Denali National park. We live 4 miles from Willow creek, one of truly great trout streams in ALaska, and 6 miles from the boat launch were I go salmon fishing from.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Gary Wiant said:


> Scott, what would the dates be for the painting class if you would have it?
> 
> Thanks
> Gary


we are working on some dates in Late July... will advise.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

A lot of people are doing live feeds on YouTube now.


----------



## Gary Wiant (Jun 7, 2017)

Pro4824 said:


> Ok Scott, here's my 2 cents...
> Alaska is beautiful but not many people are gonna actually make that trip.
> The wood whisperer is a talented woodworker but an amazing businessman!! People are just throwing money at him and I can see lots of people being interested in learning from you too. Even non-cnc people, painting classes are huge (Bob Ross) https://thewoodwhispererguild.com
> Good luck and remember me when you get really rich!! 🙂


Dont bet on no one making the trip I owned a website at one time for Gerber Edge owners and we had a 2 day meet in Western Pa in March and we literally had people attend from all around the world. In the 9 years we had the meet we had people from London England, Canada (over half the years) all across Pa, Ohio, St. Louis, New York, Maine, Massachusetts, Connecticut Illinois & even had a guy come up from Hawaii for the one meet. We averaged 18 people a year & had a blast.

Saying that July may be a little short notice for me this year. We are building an addition & our son got married last year, but get a date & I'll see what I can do. Summers are tough for us because we are so busy it's hard to leave for lunch some days let alone going to Alaska for a week.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Gotta go when the salmon are running!!!! Priorities.


----------



## Gary Wiant (Jun 7, 2017)

I can see that if your retired


----------

